# Ryzen Smokes



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2017)

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&f=31&t=480801


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2017)

AMD Hex and Octo users post here.
Seeing 16 voices @ 90% is a great score.
Pretty much what I was hoping for.
Really like knowing I can dedicate a Core to Zebra2 HZ, another for Diva, another for CAT or Zebra 3.
Everything sample based gets multi.....


----------

